# How to join Rat Forum Chatroom (OLD)



## Stace87

Here is a link to the original thread (useful for Chatzilla instructions):
http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=10937.html

You can now connect via mIRC (below) or the Mibbit website. For website instructions, see the next post.

*Download*

Download mIRC at www.mirc.com and then follow these instructions:

http://www.mirc.com/install.html

*How to connect to IRC:*

*Step 1:* 

Open mIRC (available for free at http://www.mirc.com/)












*Step 2: Add your server*

Click the server tab on the left hand side of your IRC window:











To add the server, in this case it will be *irc.mibbit.com*

Click add:











Now fill in your server details and click add:












*Step 3*
Select the server you have just added, in this case I called it *Rat forum*, and click select:











Now fill in your details and click connect (all fields must contain something):






















*Step 4: Join a room*

Now to finally join your chosen room, in our case it is *#ratforum*. 

Select option 1 *0R* 2 to use to join. 

*1*
Type *#ratforum* into the top text box, and click *join*.











*2*
You only need to use one command in the console window, and that command is:

*/join #ratforum*










Press enter and voila you are done, enjoy!


----------



## cjshrader

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

I lied. I'm going to post a Mibbit guide instead of a Chatzilla one.
[align=center]
*To Connect Using Mibbit*
The easiest way to connect[/align]

*Step 1:*

Click this link: 

https://www.mibbit.com/?server=irc.mibbit.com&channel=#ratforum&nick=YourNickname

*Step 2:*

Type your nickname in the box.










*Step 3:*

That's it. You're in. Chat like normal.











If you'd like to keep using the program you were using before, simply change the server to irc.mibbit.com.


----------



## SamAnthrax

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

its telling me that they couldnt look up my host name?


----------



## cjshrader

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

That's odd, someone else got the same error. Can you please copy and paste the exact error for me to take a look at?


----------



## Stace87

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*



cjshrader said:


> That's odd, someone else got the same error. Can you please copy and paste the exact error for me to take a look at?


She managed to get on lastnight, on her brothers laptop. She has a mac laptop and it doesn't support mIRC. We need the ChatZilla guide :wink:


----------



## cjshrader

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*



Stace87 said:


> cjshrader said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd, someone else got the same error. Can you please copy and paste the exact error for me to take a look at?
> 
> 
> 
> She managed to get on lastnight, on her brothers laptop. She has a mac laptop and it doesn't support mIRC. We need the ChatZilla guide :wink:
Click to expand...

haha, yes yes, I'll get to it...eventually


----------



## A1APassion

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

there was a really simple one that a member created some time back & it never caught on


this one seems far too involved, therefor I don't think you stand a chance at anyone logging on if they have to go thorugh 20 steps to get there

Daisy's was free, required no download, all you had to do was click a link & you were there


----------



## Stace87

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*



A1APassion said:


> there was a really simple one that a member created some time back & it never caught on
> 
> 
> this one seems far too involved, therefor I don't think you stand a chance at anyone logging on if they have to go thorugh 20 steps to get there
> 
> Daisy's was free, required no download, all you had to do was click a link & you were there


Many people already use the chatroom regularly. The download is free and very small. The directions given are very easy to follow and it takes no more than 5 minutes to set up. Once it is set up all you need to do is click connect each time.

If you are wanting to join the chatroom and get stuck at any point in the guide, feel free to PM


----------



## cjshrader

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*



A1APassion said:


> there was a really simple one that a member created some time back & it never caught on
> 
> 
> this one seems far too involved, therefor I don't think you stand a chance at anyone logging on if they have to go thorugh 20 steps to get there
> 
> Daisy's was free, required no download, all you had to do was click a link & you were there


Nobody used Daisy's. This was partially because you could not stay in there for more than 30 minutes idle without being kicked off. This means that you couldn't log on, see no one was on, but then just muck around on the computer or do something else and check occasionally to see if anyone was on.

This new room has already had a ton more success than Daisy's. And Stace's instructions are easy to follow and will get you right in. It's not hard, and you only have to follow those steps once. After you do it, mIRC saves your settings so it's just a matter of clicking "Connect" each time.


----------



## Marysmuse

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

Ok I'm not doing SOMETHING right. I've downloaded Mirc, but when I go onto my desktop and click the icon, I get the install wizard again.

And now it wants me to "register" mirc, for a cost of twenty dollars?!

I guess I'm just not techie enough to use this chat. 

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

It always asks that.  Eventually it will tell you your mIRC free registration has expired, just wait until the Join button shows up...

Sadly I can only use java here at work, the took away all permissions for updates and downloads...

No chat for shewah


----------



## Marysmuse

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

No chat for me, either. I've been fiddling with it, and can't for the life of me figure out how to connect to ratforum's chat. *SIGH*

Oh well, I should get off here and go do something constructive, anyway. 

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

But, but, but!...I wanna play!!! *sniff*


----------



## ration1802

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

Mary do you have MSN, google or AIM? I'd happily try help you connect over IM?


----------



## Marysmuse

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

Marysmuse @ hotmail.com should find me.  I have MSN.

I dunno what I'm doing wrong.  I had the forum open with the pictures. It just didn't seem to offer me the options listed. 

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## A1APassion

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

anyone have instruction for someone using Trillian?


----------



## cjshrader

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

http://suprbay.org/showthread.php?t=900

That should help you get on the right track. Let me know if you have a specific error. Where it says to use "irc.freequest.net:7000" use "irc.umich.edu:6667" instead. If that doesn't work, use "irc.prison.net:6667" or "irc.efnet.us:6667"


----------



## A1APassion

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

I tried it all but it just crashed trillian

I'm gonna to try the mirc download. I just don't have a lot of space on my old POS PC


----------



## A1APassion

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

<happy dance> I'm in


----------



## Skitza

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

this is way to confusing!


----------



## A1APassion

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

I was looking at the features but I am so rusty with using mIRC 

is there a way to enable sounds so that when we are parked in chat we can hear people enter or post a message in chat?


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*



A1APassion said:


> I was looking at the features but I am so rusty with using mIRC
> 
> is there a way to enable sounds so that when we are parked in chat we can hear people enter or post a message in chat?


I use the flash option myself...right click the name of the chat and you get all sorts of cool options. I prefer the flashing when someone types as I am often running around after rats and might not hear the sounds.


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

It's not worrrkkiiinnnggg ><


----------



## cjshrader

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

What is the error you're getting?


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

It just wouldn't connect. It finally did...but I am the ONLY person in there o_o; 
-pokes cj- Even YOU aren't in there. Lol.


----------



## cjshrader

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

I just checked, there are lots of people in there. Are you sure you connected to the right server? Can you tell me what server you connected to?


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

What the heck...it changed servers I think..
what server should I be on?
ETA: I put it to the server it should be on, but now it won't connect me at all...


----------



## cjshrader

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

irc.prison.net, irc.efnet.us, or irc.umich.edu (I prefer this one). If any don't work for you, try another one.


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

I have it set on the last one.
But it just won't connect..


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

remember to highlight your server and hit select..I kept hitting OK...then connect to server.


----------



## cjshrader

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

Is there no error or anything?


----------



## abbycrazed

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

I give up. It works 1/4 of the time and fails the rest. [10053] software caused connection abort


AAAAGH. i'm so done with this. it's a waste of my time.


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

I have had it work everytime so far, in fact I am in there with 5 others right now.


----------



## abbycrazed

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

It doesn't matter if it's chatzilla or the IRC client thing. I can't get in. So I'm done trying. It's just too frustrating.


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

want me to get on MSN or something and see if we can set you up?

I use irc.umich.edu....and its worked the best.


----------



## abbycrazed

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

It worked fine the other day. I didn't change anything and it won't let me join. It just gives me that stupid software error.


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*



abbycrazed said:


> It worked fine the other day. I didn't change anything and it won't let me join. It just gives me that stupid software error.


I had to reselect my server since it was setup for everywherechat, #ratwise, previously.


----------



## abbycrazed

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

just forget it. i'm done with the chat. someone let me know when you get something reliable up.


----------



## ration1802

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*



abbycrazed said:


> just forget it. i'm done with the chat. someone let me know when you get something reliable up.


I've logged on numberous times a day for a while now and *never* had a problem. Perhaps it's your individual computer that has the error.


----------



## abbycrazed

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

It worked fine the other day. I haven't changed anything on my computer except firefox upgraded to 3.0.0.1


----------



## A1APassion

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

I upgraded my firefox as well & I can still get on but I have noticed that my Norton always alerts me when I log onto mIRC so it could be your spyware/antivirus program shutting you down.


----------



## mopydream44

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

Hey peoples I wanted to say the number of people in the chat room keeps growing, and it's really not too difficult, so everyone should give it a try!


----------



## AlxBlack17

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

I decided to try it out yesterday, it took all over five minutes to download, connect and join the chatroom. C'mon, we need more people!


----------



## abbycrazed

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

i don't have a firewall. well i do, but it's disabled. i know that's dangerous but i can't run ANYTHING if it's enabled.


----------



## Stace87

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

I have been made aware by a couple of people that have now joined the chatroom, that an extra screenshot could do with being added to the guide. I have added this into the guide at the start of the thread also. 


*Step 4: Join a room*

Now to finally join your chosen room, in our case it is *#ratforum*. 

Select option 1 *0R* 2 to use to join. 

*1*
Type *#ratforum* into the top text box, and click *join*.











*2*
You only need to use one command in the console window, and that command is:

*/join #ratforum*










Press enter and voila you are done, enjoy!


----------



## A1APassion

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

what is the latest news with the chatroom?

has someone taken over the use of the room? 

I ask because there are names in there that no one recognizes & a name that is now marked as owner/moderator that no one recognizes


----------



## cjshrader

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

Yes it has been taken over by some a**hole friends of mine. If you see anyone in the room named DarkSci, Crim, Dirtylove, or Crucio talking just ignore them. I'll be moving the room to a new server soon as soon as Stace can let me know what servers will work for her, and we won't have this problem anymore.

Edit: Did I swear in this and get edited, or did I self-edit? Since I bet I swore, I just wanted to apologize for that.


----------



## A1APassion

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

friends eh?

I haven't seen them talking but it feels weird not knowing who holds the power in a room that is supposed to be a gathering spot for friends.


----------



## cjshrader

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

Good news everyone! I'm moving the server that the ratforum channel uses to DALnet.

Why is this good news? A few things:

1. Your name can now be longer than 9 characters. It can be up to 30 characters.
2. No more of this multiple server stuff. Just join irc.dal.net.
3. *Web access!* I don't have much experience with it, but if you go to http://www.dal.net/ you'll see a box on the right that says "Chat now!" To join, just type in your nickname in this box, click "Go!", and then after you are connected type "/join #ratforum" That's it! This web client doesn't have many features, but should be good for the members that don't want to install anything.
4. No more adding servers in mIRC. There should already be one that says DALnet or something similar. Just connect to it.

5. Most importantly, it can't be taken over. No more problems like the ones we're having now.

So no more joining the EFnet servers, from now on go to DALnet! I'll have Stace update her guides when she can and when I next see her. If you need help moving let me know.


----------



## ration1802

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

w00p! Done it, and it's surprisingly easy to change (even for the technologically defunct like moi)


----------



## abbycrazed

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

I get connected then i do the /join #ratforum thing and nothing happens.


----------



## Stace87

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*



abbycrazed said:


> I get connected then i do the /join #ratforum thing and nothing happens.


I've PMed you abbycrazed.


----------



## SamAnthrax

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

I QUIT. lol. My brother did something to something and the program I was using got deleted. And I tried to download it or a new program and it doesnt work. I tried to use another irc program i had from before and it deleted itself cuz i had it on my computer too long. I'm angry,


----------



## A1APassion

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

did you see the part about going to dalnet.com & just logging in, you don't need to download any program


----------



## abbycrazed

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

go to the fourth post above yours (by cjshrader) and use that way. you don't have to download anything, and it seems to work more often than irc download did for me. its just a website. all i can say is if it doesn't do anything, give it 5-10 min and try again (without closing the window).


----------



## cjshrader

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

It takes a few minutes to connect. You'll know you're connected when you see something similar to the following messages:

***YourUsername ([email protected]) has joined the channel #DALnet-java-chat
*** Topic of #DALnet-java-chat :Welcome DALnet Web chatters type /list *subject* to see public channels matching your subject. Type /join #channel to join another channel (e.g. /join #mirchelp for help)

After you see this message typing /join #ratforum should work for you.


----------



## SamAnthrax

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

I can't get in...

Everytime I try to connect through the site you showed me it says 

irc.dal.net: Terminated



149.9.1.16: Closing Link: 0.0.0.0 (Too many connections from your host)

194.14.236.50: Closing Link: 0.0.0.0 (Too many connections from your host)

194.68.45.50: unknown

208.99.193.130: unknown


----------



## cjshrader

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

Sam,

Pretty much what I was worried about happening has happened. You'll just have to try to connect again later (For example, I'm on right now)

You could also use the web connection from the DALnet site.

The only way to fix this issue is to change servers again. It would be the last change. The advantage of moving to the Mibbit server is everyone could use mibbit without fear of errors like those, so it'd be much easier to connect if anyone wanted to. The only disadvantage is we'd all have to move again, I'm not sure what people's opinions on that are.


----------



## A1APassion

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

Sam, I figured out how to use the Trillian program to get onto the chat. Maybe you could try this?


Trillian is one program that you can use to for all of your chat programs (MSN, AOL, YAHOO, ICQ & IRC)


----------



## SamAnthrax

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

Triillian doesn't work for me because I use a mac.

but I just downloaded a program called Fire thats working so far.


----------



## A1APassion

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

yippy!


----------



## abbycrazed

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

i can't get into the ratforum channel. It's like it doesn't exist. i can get into ANY channel except ratforum.


----------



## cjshrader

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

Are you certain you're on the right server? When you join the channel, does it let you in but there's no one there? Are you sure you're joining "#ratforum", not just "ratforum"? Do you have a specific error message you could show me?


----------



## abbycrazed

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

I get connected. I enter "/join #ratforum" (without quotes). it doesn't do anything. ANYTHING. no errors, nothing.

edit: i got in. took me 40 minutes several restarts and clearing all the cookies and **** off my computer. i had to reset my private data and clear my cache. then it SOMETIMES lets me be on.


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

I have used mibbet.com from work and gotten in everytime, cj I suggest you do a final move there


----------



## cjshrader

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*



lilspaz68 said:


> I have used mibbet.com from work and gotten in everytime, cj I suggest you do a final move there


Well first it's mibbit.com. Second it was a SECRET.

But you're right, we should move. It'll be the final move, and I'll get it started later today if I can.


----------



## cjshrader

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

Ok, I've moved the room one more time. Please check the very second post in this thread for a super-easy way to connect.

If you want to keep using whatever program you're using to connect, just change the server to irc.mibbit.com.


----------



## Marysmuse

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

So now I'm totally confused? Where's the chat room and how the heck do you get there? Can we pick a room and stick with it? 

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## Stace87

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*



Marysmuse said:


> So now I'm totally confused? Where's the chat room and how the heck do you get there? Can we pick a room and stick with it?


Just go to www.mibbit.com/?server...urNickname and type your username where it says "nick", click "go" then you're in  

The server had to be changed because there were too many users on the dalnet server and people couldn't connect. Hopefully it will be ok now


----------



## A1APassion

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

I know the chat has had some growing pains but it has really been for the best. It is so easy to get to now & you don't even need a download or anything.

I was kind of skeptical at first because the attempt to have a chat before really didn't take off but so far this one has been a lot of fun... actually kind of addicting. 

If you have not tried before now, give it a try. You're missing some fun!


----------



## RFAdmin

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

a new integrated chat room is on the list of things to do. just looking for one that works well with the forum.


----------



## Stace87

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*



RFAdmin said:


> a new integrated chat room is on the list of things to do. just looking for one that works well with the forum.


----------



## ration1802

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

I wouldn't hold your breath, he's not signed on in over a week :


----------



## RFAdmin

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

it's still on the agenda, hope to add it soon,


----------



## Stace87

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

Just in case some of you didn't know and would like to use it, there's a chat room  . I'm assuming people can still use it - give it a try and we'll find out lol. It doesn't look like the integrated chat room on the forum is going to happen :


----------



## KayRatz

*Re: How to join Rat Forum Chatroom!*

I guess this chat is dead? I tried to join using Mibbit and it didn't work D:


----------



## NightFury

You could just use a xat chat, they're much easier c:


----------



## meekosan

I am in the chat but I think the registrations expired on the channel. I use IRC all the time on a different server and was able to get in easily. Does anyone else enjoy talking via chat rooms? There are many options out there. IRC, another group of friends uses www.chatzy.com


----------



## aurag2

I logged onto the chat but there was no one there 

But I'd love to ue a Xat chat!


----------



## ratclaws

Seems like nobody uses the chat! It's a shame really.


----------



## Jaguar

Yeah... this is a very very old post. There is currently no official RatForum chat because we don't currently have the manpower to be constantly monitoring one. (But that's why we're hiring mods). I am going to close this thread and mark it as old  Thanks for the reminder.


----------

